
PG&E Announces Closure of California's Last Nuclear Power Plant - DorintheFlora
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/last-nuclear-power-plant-california-will-shut-down-180959527/?no-ist
======
toomuchtodo
Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11951096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11951096)

------
sosuke
I remember in SimCity placing a handful of nuclear power plants per city. We
never even made it close to that did we. Still missing a replacement for coal
power.

